# Transhipper Trouble... AGAIN!



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Really getting sick of dealing with people who are so flipping irresponsible and unprofessional. ugh... 2nd fish from AB, and a different transhipper, who happens to be a complete idiot. I emailed this person 7 days ago and have had several emails back and forth all for ONE question... WHAT IS THE COST OF EXPRESS SHIPPING? They took their time to answer me (after they received my fish), told me the wrong charge, then when I sent them the $ by paypal, they are now telling me that was not the total price... and they did not ship my fish out today like they said they would. Then they yelled at me in an email telling me I didn't read the whole email!! lol... Seriously... Freakin idiot. I will never deal with this person again, and after I get my fish, I will be happy to tell you all WHO TO AVOID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Who is it? Some transhippers are better than others...IMO Linda and Jennifer are the better two and should be the ones you use. I've heard lots of complaints about the other ones.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Linda was nice and the guy helping her (Brad?) was nice too, but what was not nice was not getting any notice that she was hospitalized... until I tracked her down. They need to work that out so whoever is using them gets a notice that they need to contact the guy at the pet store and set everything up with him. From now on, if I use a transhipper, I will pick Jennifer. I have never used Jennifer before but she gets rave reviews, so, worth a shot. The person I am dealing with right now cannot even form complete sentences in English... BAD sign!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I only say it like that because this person is really difficult to communicate with. I have nothing against people who have moved to the US and can't form complete sentences in English. My mother is from a foreign country, and she has some trouble with forming complete sentences while writing/typing... BUT then again she is not trying to run a business where email communication is key, and being able to communicate effectively through text is imperative to her line of work.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I've used Jennifer twice and had no problems. Great communication and fast shippment.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

They really need to have a transhipper feedback form on aquabid, or something, so people can make educated choices about who to use... instead of having to randomly select someone. I chose this one because of location........... stupid. I probably would have had my fish on TUESDAY or WEDNESDAY if I chose a different transhipper...... anyway, just letting it all out!!!!!!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Pitgurl, I think that is how I need to go next time. If there is a next time.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ahhh I think I know who it is. Yes Linda and Brad are both nice and they put everything they can into getting the fish packed carefully and shipped out. But I've seen other transhippers do terrible jobs packing...Julie Tran uses small styro boxes inside bigger boxes....so your fish are moving around the whole time. I'm not sure exactly how the others ship but I know Linda and Jennifer do good jobs.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Ouch, I'm sorry about that D: Hopefully everything is worked out smoothly.

Jennifer... that's all I have to say~ She was wonderful, helpful, friendly, and was quick to reply with everything I needed to know, and everything went perfectly ^-^.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess I learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

> They really need to have a transhipper feedback form on aquabid, or something, so people can make educated choices about who to use...


Great idea - is there a way you can make this sugggestion, just as sellers are rated on ebay...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I will look into it. I got my fish yesterday... thank goodness she was alive! The transhipper packed her so horribly, it was probably a very rough ride...  She was SO stressed, and flipping out inside the bag... I tested her bag water and the nitrites were high... So I just started slowly acclimating her. She is still in the bag, but hopefully I will have her ready by this afternoon to go into her tank. She was breathing SO hard last night, even when she was totally still and no one was bothering her. I have kept the lights off to try to help.. and added plenty of stress coat to the water... She seems happier today, and like she wants out of the bag....  but what an ordeal!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm glad she arrived safe. Is this the marble female? We want pics! Go with Jennifer from now on.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes it is the little marble with the yellow spot on her head  I named her eggitha or eggie for short cause she looks like an egg dropped on top of her head. I will post pics sometime soon  I still have not seen her with the light on myself. Haha


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww I just love that little fem!  I am having my first betta shipped from Thailand in the next weeks. I'm a little nervous! I'm using Jennifer, but I'm worried the little girl won't make it or that it won't be the one I ordered, etc etc etc  There's too many cool bettas 

Shipping fish basically sucks...but the bettas are more than worth it when everything goes smoothly (not dead/right fish, etc)


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Well you are definitely on the right track by NOT choosing my last transhipper.. who by the way, is KEVIN in NY! Don't ever ever ever ever ask for him. He's horrible. But that aside, how exciting you are getting your betta from thailand soon! Can we see a pic?


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear. Maybe he/she is trying to make you pay overprice? I don't know..But good luck, I hope everything goes well and you get your fish!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new fishy! 
I always use Jennifer. She is wonderful!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I am SO excited. My little piggy-nose should get here this coming week! I think she's the cutest little girl EVER! 

The seller was really awesome because the auction closed before I could afford her and he held her for me for like 2 weeks until I got paid again! (It's Sutee, I love his bettas).


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow she is a looker!  I remember you posting about her before. Yaaaay! I'm glad you are getting her.are you naming her miss piggy? Lol


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL I dunno yet...Yeah, I posted her in the thread about Eggie )) Miss Piggy might just be her name! I wonder if she'll change...?  I'll post more pics when she arrives! She's shipping from Thailand on Monday (I'll have to try not to think about her too much haha) so I'll probably have her either Thursday or Friday, barring disaster!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Hehehe  the stress of shipping a fish is almost as bad on us as it is on the fish. Ha! Especially with inefficient transhippers.  is she crowntail? Her dorsal (I think?) fin looks spikey. She is kinda tough looking like a biker chick.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I know! <3. I love her  Well, she was listed as a HMPK...but I've discovered that a lot of the sellers (usually US) just list them as whatever they want because its harder to tell with females.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

hmm... both my girls were listed as HMPK too. I wonder if they really are? Lula has pretty short fins so I could believe it... but Eggie has kinda long fins... so, maybeeeeeee she is just halfmoon?


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I think its SO hard to tell! I noticed a couple of HMPK's listed that have long fins, but they arent quite long enough to be a different variety! Looking at the HM fem's online from Thailand...I don't think any of the girls I bought that were listed as HMs actually are! I bought them before I really could tell the difference in females. 
You gotta post pics of Eggie!! Do you have pics of your bettas somewhere? I'd love to see them!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I do, I do... I forget which thread :/ OH, I posted pics of her on the thread that pitgurl started...... errrrrr.............................. oh heck I will just repost them here. LOL! And pics of "all" my bettas (except a few I don't have pics of) are on my profile.  

EGGIE!!!!!!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

OMGosh. She is sooo beautiful!  I'm jealous but glad I can see pics of her and maybe have an opportunity of having a baby heehee 


Do you think you really might breed her? She is a FABULOUS match for that Ninebettas guy!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I am going to give it a whirl  I didn't pay nearly $70 for her just to stare at her  hahaha j/k.... but yeah, I plan to try breeding her and my other girlie Lula to the ninebettas guy if I win him. :B


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

YAY! I can't wait! <3


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

My seller just emailed me to say that he wont be able to ship Miss Piggy because he got in a car accident. The next shipment isn't till like June 6th or something  I'm pretty bummed!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry...  who is the seller? Hope they are ok..


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

It is Sutee. He didn't say if he was hurt but he did say his car was damaged  His english isn't the best (I think he uses Google Translator probably) so it wasn't very clear what happened or when he'll be able to ship her.

Its easy to be selfish over the internet...I hadn't even thought that he might be hurt! <<feeling guilty/selfish!!>> I* assume* he is ok since he emailed us immediately... Gosh, that's the last thing I'd be worried about! Well...assuming I do eventually get my fish, I'm going to leave him a really nice feedback cuz he's been really great to deal with this whole time...

On a lighter note...look what I just bought:









There are some other cool ones in the HMPK...you might should check them out


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah he is a good seller to let people know what is going on. I can't see the pic/link you posted for some reason... maybe cause I'm checking this on my phone... can you repost it? I'm trying to get on ab to browse but maybe my 3g isn't working... I can't get on :/ I'm in the car on a 6 hr road trip.  by the way, my name is Stephanie (or Steph)


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Its lovely to meet you Steph! I'm Rebekah  I'm on my phone too.... I'll do it as an attachment! Yeah, 1x or no signal gives me" phone rage" LOL!

Dangit, my phone isn't liking the attachment window today...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Ooh he looks like a savage beast! Haha.. if I don't win the ninebettas guy then I am going 2 probably try to find a pk or hmpk for my girls like that guy. I want more clear dots/splashes but my lula is "dirtying" up like the above betta... and so may the ninebettas guy.. so I guess it is unavoidable. *shrugs* they will still be cute babies.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Also how did u attach that with your phone?do u still need the link?


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree! I have been waiting for a HMPK to really catch me and this one did  I love the splash of yellow! I love the clear spots too! I love them all haha.

Oh, well I saved the image from the website (I have a droid so I just tap the screen and hold and an option to 'save image' pops up) and then I just hit the paper clip to" manage" my attachments and selected it from my files,


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok neat I have a droid too but I think mine is different cause I don't have a paper clip


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

OH You gotta go to the "Go Advanced" Button at the bottom of the reply screen, its right next to "Post Quick Reply" You should see it in the menu above the text box! 

If you stay on this screen, you won't have a paper clip (or as many options for your post!)


----------

